
Google Is Pulling Websites from Searches at Russia's Request - jasonhansel
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hayesbrown/google-pull-sites-search-engine-russia-roskomnadzor
======
luckylion
Is this news? Google has been pulling websites from searches for lots of
markets, including Western countries Like Germany, France.

